# Leash law question



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

*Michigan law at all times requires dogs to be under control and on a leash while on anything other than private property. This is not a part of hunting regulations, but rather falls under general criminal law.*

Michigan DNR
Law Enforcement Division Customer (joshua nettleton)11/20/2008 01:38 PM i have a 3-month old blue tick coonhound registered through ukc and a 2 year old treeing walker coonhound i was wondering if i take them night hunting what i need with me other than leashes and fur harvester permit and if it is legal for me to open release them on state land in oakland county by camp tamarack

only michigan can make a rule to screw all hound hunters i called on this reply and was told that all dogs even retrievers and bird dogs are to be on a leash the gentelman said "sir get a longer leash"


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

That's completely ludicrous. NOBODY hunts with a leashed bird dog on either state or private land and it's extremely impractical for you hound guys too. If this is true, the law needs some serious clarification in the form of a new bill to strike or amend it.


----------



## redvdog (Jul 24, 2005)

Michigans law on leashes reads...

*287.262 Dogs; licensing, tags, leashes.*
Sec. 2. It shall be unlawful for any person to own any dog 6 months old or over, unless the dog is licensed as hereinafter provided, or to own any dog 6 months old or over that does not at all times wear a collar with a tag approved by the director of agriculture, attached as hereinafter provided, except when engaged in lawful hunting accompanied by its owner or custodian; or for any owner of any female dog to permit the female dog to go beyond the premises of such owner when she is in heat, unless the female dog is held properly in leash; *or for any person except the owner or authorized agent, to remove any license tag from a dog; or for any owner to allow any dog, except working dogs such as leader dogs, guard dogs, farm dogs, hunting dogs, and other such dogs, when accompanied by their owner or his authorized agent, while actively engaged in activities for which such dogs are trained, to stray unless held properly in leash.*


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

i tend to think that many within the modern dnr are very out of touch with reality. no person with any common sense would have given that reply.

in the days of the dept of conservation, i think the employees were a lot closer to outdoorsmen, hunters and fisherman.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Where was this question and answer posted?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

When participating in the activity of hunting you do not need to have your dogs on a leash.


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

redvdog said:


> or for any owner of any female dog to permit the female dog to go beyond the premises of such owner when she is in heat, unless the female dog is held properly in leash


Really.....wow thats interesting.....how many people hunt their dog's whilst in heat? I guess I would have got a ticket


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

this question is on the ask portion of michigans dnr i asked another question about work dogs in the field and was told the new leash law is not with the dnr its for all dogs including in the field


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I can't imagine hunting a dog with a leash in thickets while grouse or woodcock hunting.:lol:


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah or if you seen some of the briars my beagles run into wow


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

jnracing said:


> this question is on the ask portion of michigans dnr i asked another question about work dogs in the field and was told the new leash law is not with the dnr its for all dogs including in the field


I checked and didn't see it there


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

jnracing said:


> this question is on the ask portion of michigans dnr i asked another question about work dogs in the field and was told the new leash law is not with the dnr its for all dogs including in the field


What you wrote in the quote above is kind of confusing. It would help if you could provide a URL directing us to what you are referring to.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

jnracing said:


> *Michigan law at all times requires dogs to be under control and on a leash while on anything other than private property. This is not a part of hunting regulations, but rather falls under general criminal law.*
> 
> Michigan DNR
> Law Enforcement Division Customer (joshua nettleton)11/20/2008 01:38 PM i have a 3-month old blue tick coonhound registered through ukc and a 2 year old treeing walker coonhound i was wondering if i take them night hunting what i need with me other than leashes and fur harvester permit and if it is legal for me to open release them on state land in oakland county by camp tamarack
> ...


 You have me confused.

When hunting, there is no law that states your dog must be on a leash.

The only leash subject I was able to find on "Ask the DNR" concerned a person hiking on trails where the answer was that the dog must be on a leash.

redvdog posted the law which states that a dog doesn't have to be on a leash when engaged in legal hunting activiites.

Like I said, you have me confused.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I was under the impression that a working, hunting, or helper dog could be off the leash during training or during the activity for which it is trained. Shouldn't matter if you're on public or private land. I'd have to do a little research to find that though.

Can you send us the URL for your "Ask the DNR" question?

KW


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

ok so i guess the link i sent out is not working ill get 15 posts so i can post this
Response (Terry Cook)11/20/2008 04:40 PM
Michigan law at all times requires dogs to be under control and on a leash while on anything other than private property. This is not a part of hunting regulations, but rather falls under general criminal law.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

jnracing said:


> ok so i guess the link i sent out is not working ill get 15 posts so i can post this
> Response (Terry Cook)11/20/2008 04:40 PM
> Michigan law at all times requires dogs to be under control and on a leash while on anything other than private property. This is not a part of hunting regulations, but rather falls under general criminal law.


 You still have me confused. The law that was posted is not under the hunting laws but a section of the general laws. Please note that specific hunting laws are under MCL 324.????. The law posted in under MCL 287.????. You may also wish to note that any state law may pertain to hunting but not under a hunting law per se. Example Careless use of firearm and many more just like the Dog Law.

In the end, whoever gave you this information gave you incorrect information or the two of you confused each other and during your conversation one of you misinterpeted the other.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

i have a 3-month old blue tick coonhound registered through ukc and a 2 year ...







Discussion Thread Customer (joshua nettleton)11/29/2008 01:07 PM so then field pointers retrivers and work dogs are to all have leashes on? this response makes no sense because this is implying that when a bird hunter takes a dog in the field it has to be on a leash and when a duck hunter has a retriever it must be on a leash Response (Terry Cook)11/20/2008 04:40 PM The following link pertaining to nighttime raccoon and predator hunting should prove useful to answer your questions:



Michigan law at all times requires dogs to be under control and on a leash while on anything other than private property. This is not a part of hunting regulations, but rather falls under general criminal law.

Michigan DNR
Law Enforcement Division Customer (joshua nettleton)11/20/2008 01:38 PM i have a 3-month old blue tick coonhound registered through ukc and a 2 year old treeing walker coonhound i was wondering if i take them night hunting what i need with me other than leashes and fur harvester permit and if it is legal for me to open release them on state land in oakland county by camp tamarack


when i talked to the field office i was told that technically dogs are to be leashed at all times but if a CO walks up and you have your liscence and the dogs have there tags they wont ticket you but i was told they are suppose to be on a leash


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Like I stated, you have interpeted incorrect information. There is *NOT* two different laws dealing with dogs.


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

good cause i was gettin a lil pissed when they kept saying i had to have my hounds on a leash i was like huh? how they spos ta chase the ****


----------



## jnracing (Nov 26, 2008)

ok i posted an update with the law coppied word for word


----------

